# Fiamma roof vent (hopefully now in correct section}



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all 

I have to replace the roof vent on our van having lost the current one last seen flying across a dual carriageway in Essex.. 

I have been looking at the Fiamma turbo vent not being rich enough to afford aircon. 

Anyone got any recommendations good or bad about this or any other make that would be a good replacement. 

Surely you can drive with them partly open for ventilation. If you cant anyone got a good way of remembering to shut windows vents turn off gas etc cos I keep forgetting. 

Regards 

Graham


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Is that the one that has a 12V fan built in?

If so it will be tricky to fit if you do not have a 12V supply built into the roof where it fits.



Trevor


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up..

We have a Fantastic roof vent on our Hymer over the kitchen area.. it opens and shuts electrically or mechanically, if it rains and it is open it shuts it's self then opens again when it has stopped, it blows or sucks.. You can even leave it open when you are driving along as the open face is pointing to the back of the van.

If we put it on slow speed sucking air out of the van and open the bedroom vent it pulls cool air into the bedroom area for sleeping, if you are cooking something and put it on fast it sucks all the cooking smells straight out a lot better than the extractor fan over the hobs, no more false alarms with the smoke detector..

There are places all over the world that fit them, and when we had a problem with ours in Italy, there was a guy in Milan who sorted it no problem..

We love ours and it does not take much leccy when on slow speed.

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds the bees knees, where can you get them in the UK.

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> cabby"]sounds the bees knees, where can you get them in the UK.
> 
> cabby


Hey up.

had a look on the web site and they have Here as a firm that does them.

ray.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for the information. I will have a serious look at the fantastic roof vent They sound great.

Thanks

Regards

Graham


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Can recommend the fiamma turbo vent, it definitely better than the Omnistor one and cheaper than the American made fantastic one.

Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Double post!!!
Wobby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't help with the roof vent, but we have a list, supplied by our first insurers of things to check before setting off, includes space for adding your own extras.

We recently drove home with a window partly open  just make sure if you don't do the check someone else has :wink: 


Sue


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

piggiebank said:


> Hi all
> 
> If you cant anyone got a good way of remembering to shut windows vents turn off gas etc cos I keep forgetting.
> 
> ...


If you do not already have one, get yourself a check sheet. We were given one on our very first overnight trip by a helpful neighbour (Dave from Whitely Bay). Used it ever since, however now needing a check sheet to tell me to use the check sheet!

Dave


----------



## merlinsdragon (Sep 15, 2009)

*Roof vent and gas turn off*

You could do what I do and keep a designated list clipped to the steering wheel ,sort of like a preflight check, especially if you can enclose it in plastic then you can reuse it - providing you can remember to clean it off when you have finished (guilty of that one)


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

When we had our caravan I have always gone to the back of the van and looked along each side, its easy to see if a window is still open. Then I walk around checking lockers are locked, gas is off, tyres, wheel nuts look ok etc. Then walked from front to back inside checking roof vents, fridge/freezer and cupboard doors. It has become a habit now all I have had to add is to check that the step is in before pulling away.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have just had an Omnistor one fitted after having a leaky air con taken off, it couldn't blow a feather off the back of your hand, you can just about feel it if you stand right under it. What a pile of sh-te.

Should have got one of the fantastic vents.

Paul.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*fantastic vents*

Hi just got one from outdoor bits to replace the existing one which was over 12 years old ,£300-00 top quality and powerful 
best wishes Kenny


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: fantastic vents*



KENNYJAY said:


> Hi just got one from outdoor bits to replace the existing one which was over 12 years old ,£300-00 top quality and powerful
> best wishes Kenny


Kenny. Is this a fantastic make vent you have

Thanks

Graham


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*fantastic vent*

Hi Yes its the fantastic vent the one with 12 v fan and rain detector 
and being a mhf member i got 10% off
Kenny


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> We have just had an Omnistor one fitted after having a leaky air con taken off, it couldn't blow a feather off the back of your hand, you can just about feel it if you stand right under it. What a pile of sh-te.
> 
> Should have got one of the fantastic vents.
> 
> Paul.


You dead right we had the Omnistor on our previous van, useless is my opinion. On our fisrst van we fitted a Fiamma, brilliant, and have just fitted Fiamma to my new van.

Wobby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m wondering if it is possible to change the fan assembly in some way, save changing the whole thing.

Possible?

Paul.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

*Roof vent*

Hi

The problem i have is my roof vent is 500x500mm
I dont think fantastic vent do one that big. I would have no problem 
In getting one as they appear the bees knees and with having a hound i 
Would not need to worry about ventilation 
Fiamma do a vent the right size and you would appear to be able to get a fan as an add on

Regards

Graham


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Roof vent*



piggiebank said:


> Hi
> 
> The problem i have is my roof vent is 500x500mm
> I dont think fantastic vent do one that big. I would have no problem
> ...


So I could take out the useless Omnistor/Thule fan and put a decent one in then, without changing the whole lot?

Paul.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Paul

Have a look at the fiamma web site then you should 
Be able to order it through any dealer that sell fiamma stuff
The fans themselves are about 50 quid i think and there is a picture on one site i looked at with a small fan on a big window
As regards fixing it on i have not a clue...

Cheers

Graham


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

The Fiamma add on fan is much smaller and no where near as good. I bought one the other day to use as a table top fan when we are on an aire.
The best job is to swap the Omnistore fan for the Fiamma or fantastic anything else would be a waste of time. Also if you swap them over the electrics are already done for you, whereas with the smaller add on fan you'll have to get electrics over to the vent.

Wobby


----------

